# Lighting setup



## oldbudnew (Jul 8, 2015)

Ok this may be a pointless thread as i think i probably already know the answer.  Setting up as we speak. My area is 8x10 ft, reflective sheeting alround. Ive got 4 600w lights, which initially i thought would be enough as a rough guess but doing the maths maybe not. Am i going to have to bite the bullet and and run another 2 lights? 3600w along with the fans etc will really get the meter spinning!   This grow is all about quantity tho.  NB


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2015)

You would need 240,000 lumens in Veg and 400,000 lumens in Flower...that's minimum.
So I think four 600's leaves you a little short.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 9, 2015)

yeah figured that'd be the case. 
Cheers pal.

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 9, 2015)

Shrunk the area to 70 sqft. Should bring me right in on target for now 

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 15, 2015)

Lmao screw that!


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> I did the math, and 238 cfl's would cover that are nicely !


 

:holysheep:  :rofl:


----------

